# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  AKAI GX-280D

## emeis

Καλησπέρα σας.
θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας παρακαλώ για το πως μπορώ να ρυθμίσω τις κεφαλές αυτού του μηχανήματος
για την βέλτιστη αναπαραγωγή και βέβαια ηχογράφηση.
έχουν πειραχτεί οι ρυθμίσεις αζιμουθίου,.ύψους κτλ..
με το αυτί μου "ρύθμισα" ότι μπόρεσα.και δεν είναι σωστές οι ρυθμίσεις βέβαια.
τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω μόνος μου?
δεν θέλω να το στείλω σε τεχνικό.1ον γιατί λίγοι θα ασχοληθούν όπως πρέπει,για να κάνουν καλή δουλειά.
 2ον θα σε κοροιδέψουν.δεν θα σου δώσουν απόδειξη,ασχέτως αν πάρουν ότι ζητήσουν.

Ευχαριστώ.
συγνώμη αν κάποιοι δυσαρεστήθηκαν μα δυστυχώς αυτά που είπα ισχύουν για μεγάλο ποσοστό τεχνιτών,...στον συγκεκριμένο τομέα.

----------


## νεκταριοος

1 τον ωραιο μηχανημα ως λατρης των μπωμπινοφωνον θα σου ελεγα χεσε την αποδηξη και πηγενετο σε καπιον που γνωριζει .πχ για το δικομου  μηχανημα που αναστηθηκε ηταν τελειος νεκρο δεν παρελαβα καμεια αποδηξη .αλα εχω ενα πιονειρ 1020λ ολοζοντανο που μαμει και δερνει  δυο ειναι τα ονοματα  ο σακης  απο δω μεσα και ενας αλως τεχνικως στην καληθεα χαλωφτης κοσταντινως λεγεται  .Εμενα κανεις δεν αναλαμβανε να μου το επισκεβασει,και το ειχα δυο χρο νι α στο ντουλαπι  παντος γιανα ξερις 1000 χερζ  ενγραφη και μετα στον παλμογραφο   τα υπολειπα δεν τα ξερω καλη τυχη.

----------


## xlife

νομίζω οτι οι περισσότεροι θα συμφωνήσουν στον σάκη από εδώ για τέτοια μηχανήματα

----------


## νεκταριοος

αυτα τα μηχανηματα δεν ειναι να τα σκαλειζεις μονος σου 2 ρον θελεις παλμογραφο ,γενητρια συχνοτητων,κλπ. μπωρεινα εχει φυγει η ταχυτητα μπορε να μην ειναι μονο η κεφαλες δηλαδη το προβλημα ,ενα γενικο κηταγμα,θα του κανει καλο απο εμπειρο ηλεκτρονικο εγω που δεν ειμα ηλεκτρονικος το μονο που μπορο να του κανω ειναι να το διατηρο καθαρο, παντα με ενα ξεσκονοπανο  :Lol:

----------


## emeis

Ευχαριστώ Νεκτάριε και Κωνσταντίνε,..

----------


## east electronics

Εγω παντως διατηρω τις επιφυλαξεις μου  κατι μου λεει οτι το μηχανημα θα ειναι ποοοοοοοοολυ σκαλισμενο ...

Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

